

Interactive learning startup Top Hat Monocle wants to gamify learning - jskopek
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/15/top-hat-tournament/

======
hughes
I tried using this in my classroom at a local college and found it to be quite
useful. Students were able to send answers from their cell phones, which made
it really accessible.

